#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  令人髮指的皮草業

## MINE

http://www.tvbs.com.tw/news/news_lis...20050202120201

因為中國沒有浣熊，這應該是記者翻譯外國的新聞翻錯
將RACCOON DOG(狸)當成RACCOON(浣熊)

不用皮草...那改用羊毛好了-->結果羊的牧場太多-->環境破壞
不用羊毛...那改用綿花好了-->結果綿的農場、工場太多-->環境破壞
不用綿花...那改用尼龍好了-->那不保暖吧...而且工廠排出的廢料、廢酸-->環境還是破壞

最後只好逼得人裸奔好了XD"

人類的經濟靠人的需求來成長
可是需求成長的同時
對環境索求也愈多、破壞也愈大
經濟跟環保...想也知道現在人類的政策都站在哪一邊

現在開始預定要往哪個星球避難好了...

附:
這是浣熊
http://www.leopardking.com.tw/guide/racoon/racoon1.htm

這是狸
http://www.jcps.hlc.edu.tw/ava/contest/night/le4.htm

都有黑眼圈就是了XD

----------


## 狼馬

孫女天真的指著關在籠子裡的動物好奇的問 ; 孫女 : 爺爺 , 那是什麼動物 ? 
爺爺笑了一笑回應孫女說 : 傻孩子 , 那是土狗 .

鏡頭慢慢的切換到籠子裡頭只看到一頭台灣土狗孤單的再籠子裡頭 , 沒有其他的土狗在身旁陪伴著牠 , 鏡頭越拉越遠 .... 模糊了那對子孫 .... 這時出現在鏡頭上的只剩下一排字.


"國際稀有動物保護機構"

----------


## 小花

比起毛皮大衣,我覺得買那種獸頭象牙裝飾或是獸皮地毯的人更可惡!
大衣還可保暖,但那些裝飾只是奢侈品而已,要抵制應該先從最可惡的商品抵制起才對.

----------


## Wolfang

> 孫女天真的指著關在籠子裡的動物好奇的問 ; 孫女 : 爺爺 , 那是什麼動物 ? 
> 爺爺笑了一笑回應孫女說 : 傻孩子 , 那是土狗 .
> 
> 鏡頭慢慢的切換到籠子裡頭只看到一頭台灣土狗孤單的再籠子裡頭 , 沒有其他的土狗在身旁陪伴著牠 , 鏡頭越拉越遠 .... 模糊了那對子孫 .... 這時出現在鏡頭上的只剩下一排字.
> 
> 
> "國際稀有動物保護機構"



當有一天連麻雀都要變成保育類動物，其實人也差不多快滅亡了

這樣好悽涼好悲哀啊

----------


## 狼王白牙

最近戰了不少, 就是有人說, 你既然吃肉, 有什麼資格反皮草的文章

在筆戰的最後我是這樣說:

有人說盡可能不要使用皮草, 使用人工製品可以免除更多動物的痛苦
相信這個人的出發點是慈悲

但如果有人說你既然吃肉, 皮草為何不用?
那這個人的出發點是慾望

為什麼會戰成這樣? 因為人的慾望無窮
簡單講完

沒錯, 在網路上筆戰對於現狀改變不大, 但是總好過來灌水打混的

----------


## J.C.

如果每年冬天都鬧一次皮草事件 就可以讓民眾慢慢不敢買皮草
那我很樂意支持 XP

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 如果每年冬天都鬧一次皮草事件 就可以讓民眾慢慢不敢買皮草
> 那我很樂意支持 XP


趨勢也是由很多個一時造成的

如果當時沒有保育人士拿著V8炒熱的犀牛角事件

或許就不會有後來政府為了台灣形象, 大量查緝虎骨犀牛角的行動

所以我有錢的話就會去贊助激進派的, 讓他們去鬧   bouncey.gif

----------


## 鳴龍

不論是皮草或虎骨象牙犀牛角其實都是不好的
人之所以殺生是為了延續生命,但是無意義殺生只是
單純的殺繆,不但是殺了個體,同時也破壞了環境
貪婪好像是永遠的主因吧............

----------


## 狂狼

我個人支持蒼翼鳴龍的想法
人殺生可能是為延續生命
但有些殺生卻只是為了個人癖好或滿足自己的樂趣
這就真的不能原諒!
當那些人滿足了動物說不定就只剩下那一些
貪婪!就是主因...人的貪婪是永無止盡的.......(至少我是這樣想=  =)

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

人類就是那樣的生物......無可救藥
要等到最悲慘的後果發生才會覺醒,但人類愚蠢的天性就算知道後果也會......

----------


## 疾風黑狼

=   =....
有時...想到自己生為人...
就有點可悲....
都明知後果會如何...
卻還是不停止自己的愚蠢行為...

----------


## 夜月之狼

生物要生存 犧牲是一定的

所以吃肉就不能反皮草的話是屁

重點是 要讓犧牲有意義

無意義的犧牲 多一分都是奢侈

大自然的生物 殺生絕對心狠手辣

但牠們絕對不會多殺

至於吃剩的 至少也有腐食動物們來清

但人類 實在對自然做太多無意義的事了

濫墾濫伐濫殺濫用......等

污染、破壞 卻沒有建設

地球已經快撐不住了......

----------

